# Mac - "RailModeller users?



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Are there any RailModeller users on MLC? It is a Mac track planning program. I just found it and it looks interesting.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Mac - "RailModeller users?*

Yep, 
I use it. I have it installed on a power Mac and my laptop. It has an amazing amount of library images of track pieces. The track varies appearance depending on the actual manufacturer. It works amazingly fast once you sit down and play with it. I have used it for On2, On3, Gn15 (HO) through G- 45mm track. I can't find fault with any part of it. 
Hope this helps, 
DG


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I have it and have only played with it a bit. It seems quite good especially for the price. I'm just more of an "outside the box" guy and can't be confined to what's on paper.

-Brian


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Does it have "garden hose" option? That's the only way to design a railroad. 

Later, 

K


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Mac - "RailModeller users?*

Thanks, CCSII, for posting this topic. I was wondering if anyone sold good track planning SW for the Mac and I'm now going to order this for my iMac.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 03/15/2009 11:39 PM
Does it have "garden hose" option? That's the only way to design a railroad. " align="absmiddle" border="0" />

Later, 

K






How true! Especially with flextrack... You should just be able to specify a minimum radius (or diameter  ) and start drawing. Who wants to bother with individual track sections?


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Mac - "RailModeller users?*

No garden hose as far as I can see but with a major upgrade on the horizon (free for current licensees) who knows. It does have a nice "connect two joints with flex track" option which generates connecting curves between to track ends.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I use it--it's good program. Helps me visualize what a 10 foot curve really looks like. The flex track option is great


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

I was going to haul an old Win-98 machine out of storage, just to run RR-Track. This software struck me as a possible option for my G-5 IMac. But I heard somebody say that the program couldn't specify grade, or show a 'perspective' view, to see how much clearance you had in a crossover -- such as a figure-8, f'rinstance. Is that true?


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Mac - "RailModeller users?*

Currently all elements of the track plan are at 0'0" elevation - no gradients. That is promised in a future (free but unknown release dat) 

There is a perspective view but since there are no gradients as of yet your clearance is currently 0. 

There is a free trial download (no saving or printing) so download it and give it a try.


(I have no connection with the programmer, the company or the software other than as a potential user.)


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Heads up, fellow Mac Heads! They just released V.4.0 ! And yep, now we get real grades!

I've played with RailModeller on my Mac, and RR-Track on my PC. I agree with all of the comments about the Flex-track handling on RailModeller -- it beats RR-Track, which is basically a snap-track program. (Well, okay, they both are, but you get my drift). Now, with the ability to handle & display (I hope?) grades properly, Railmodeller becomes much more competitive. (And cheaper, too










Here's the guts of the email they sent me. I presume all registered users have received the same. But if you've just played with the demo, you might want to look at it again.


Not affiliated, just a user, etc. etc.










It is our great pleasure to announce the availability of RailModeller 4![/i]
This update delivers long-anticipated functionality eagerly awaited by many of you:

Support for working with heights, grades and creating track helixes now enables you to create model railroad layouts complete with heights and grades.
Two new functions are provided in the Arrange menu to grade tracks and to create a track helix. A number of pre-configured grades are available, as is an option to shift all tracks to a desired level.
A new view in the Worksheet Window can be shown to visualize the grade profile below the worksheet and the 3D View was greatly improved, now featuring more realistically rendered tracks and optionally the ability to automatically create a terrain based on the track heights in your layouts.

RailModeller 4 includes a layer system with support for up to 99 layers per worksheet. Similar to modern graphics applications elements are assigned to a layer and layers can be hidden or locked, reordered and given arbitrary names.

Other noteworthy changes include a new printing architecture that fixes occasional 1:1 printout errors with large layouts or high-resolution printers, new selection functions, improvements to the Cleanup Orphaned Track function and Flextrack dialogs and a new export function to import layouts in third party applications.

The complete list of changes is available online at http://www.railmodeller.com/History.html 

RailModeller 4.0 is a free upgrade for all registered users.[/i]


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Gary, 
Yes the newest version works with grades. I have been playing with it an really think it has potential. It will even place/sculpt 3 dimensional scenery in between the elevated track and baseboard. 
More fun, 

Don


----------

